# SouthBay Duck boat



## Deuce N Ducks

anybody run one??? tell me what you think


----------



## Craig Falicon

Used to run one until I went back to a sneakbox. 

A great boat for two guys or two guys and a dog. Hide very, very well, especially in south jersey and where they originated in long island due to the prevalence of salt hay.

Low maintenance, depending on the year you may have to replace the motor board and the grass rails, both of which I did on mine. 

You can get away with running a 15hp on it if you mainly hunt alone or with a dog. Once you start hunting with a buddy or a real big rig you are going to want a 25. Everyone I know that has a southbay runs a 25 on it. 

They are flat bottomed so skinny water is no issue, but as expected have your typical flat bottomed boat ride in the rough stuff. 

Here's a photo of my southbay before I sold it.






Also, the $$$ they want for a new one is ridiculous. Look for used ones for sale on long island.


----------



## Deuce N Ducks

WOW a 25! the CG specs say 10max???

I'll be running a 15HP 2 stroke 08 yammie(short shaft)....Most of the time it will be just me and the dog with 2-4 dozen dekes...I love the looks of the boat and want something comparable to me AA broadbill...yes! when you start adding on all the accessories it gets a lil$$$$


why did you get rid of yours??

Thanks for your response!


----------



## Craig Falicon

With yourself, gear, and your dog a 15 will be fine. 

I have at least four friends that run southbays here in NJ and all of them run 25s on them. Once you add a couple dozen cork decoys, a dog, yourself, and a friend and all your gear you will need the 25 believe me. The 15 will be fine though if you are mainly hunting alone as you said.

To make a long story short on why the southbay was sold... I hunted out of it with my dad when I was still in high school (I'm 25 now). Once I got old enough to drive, etc. I bought a sneakbox and my dad, who is a sneakbox guy too, went back to his sneakbox and we sold the southbay. 

Since then I think I've bought and sold three or so sneakboxes myself, eventually settling on my Bob Fricke.


----------

